
‘Employment crisis’ for new Ph.D.s is an illusion - trextrex
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/352/6288/880.full
======
brudgers
Link from Google [via HN's |web| link]:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/careers/2016/05/employment-
crisis-...](http://www.sciencemag.org/careers/2016/05/employment-crisis-new-
phds-illusion)

------
PaulHoule
paywall; didn't read

------
pschlump
paywall; would love to read but can't

